# Thinking of getting a 90 - First SW tank



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

I would like to get into the Saltwater tank going, and have been reading this forum, some articles, and a couple books for a little over a month now. I think I've changed my original direction from a 29g biocube style tank, to a 90
Gallon based on some of the advice I've read, and the inevitability that I'm going to eventually want a bigger tank.

I went around to a few of the local stores and got some quotes and recomendations on some of the major components. Here is what I was recomended:

Retailer 1
-90 Gallon Aqueon - $270 + overflow kit - $120 or 90 Gallon Perfecto with overflow - $360
-Marineland Acrylic Sump Model 2 - $430
-Marineland Protien Skimmer 305 - 330
-SP Meg Drive 7 Pump - $120
-AquaLife 48" 6x54W T5 w/4 Lunar - $800

Retailer 2
-90 Gallon Aqueon with overflow $400
-Custom sump $200
-Quiet One pump $60 
-SeaClone 150 protien skimmer - $150
-AquaLife 48" 4x54W T5 w/4 Lunar - $500

Retailer 3
-90 Gallon Lifeteck (Jebo) tank + stand $590
-48" Jebo HQI light system $480
-Custom sump with magdrive 7 and all hosing - $700
-Overflow silenser - $90
-Aquamedic Protein Skimmer - $400


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

After all this I was left with tons of questions so I did some more research. Here is some of my thoughts/questions. Any feedback is appreciated. My goal is to learn, and try and to the right thing from the start. I don't want
to end up buying junk equipment that I will regret, however I also don't necessarily need the Cadillac for all my equipment, I guess what I'm looking for is something with pretty good value that will do the job well.

Stands:
I was looking at the stands at various places and anything decent looking for a sump seems to be around $800+ so I'm thinking of making my own. I've looked at a few designs, and am pretty confident that I'll be able to make 
something sturdy and decent looking for considerably less. Any suggestions on plans/designs without a center brace at the midpoint on the front edge?

Lighting
I've been thinking of going for T5s because of the lower temperature, and less expensive maintenance. I actually like the AquaLife lights that I have been shown, and I know I can get them much cheaper in the US, i.e. the 6 bulb 
that is 800 here is less than $500US. For a 90gallon tank how many bulbs would you recommend? Anyone have alternative suggestions for lighting?

Aquariums
A lot of the aquariums I've seen seem to only have a single drain/return. I heard from an expert, and have read, that its better to have two. Is there a brand or a kit that comes equipped this way? 
I've read a lot about Miracles aquariums, and see that they will custom drill the tank, but have had trouble finding dealers. Perhaps I should just call them directly.

Sumps:
I've read http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html and some other information, and it looks as if I'll likely be better off making my own sump out of acrylic, or an existing tank.

Protien Skimmers
From the product recommends sticky it looks as if the Vertex is recommended, I see that the Vertex IN-180 looks reasonably priced, and that people have had success with it. Any others I should be investigating?

Thanks, this site has been a great resource, my apologies for such a long post.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

> After all this I was left with tons of questions so I did some more research. Here is some of my thoughts/questions. Any feedback is appreciated. My goal is to learn, and try and to the right thing from the start. I don't want
> to end up buying junk equipment that I will regret, however I also don't necessarily need the Cadillac for all my equipment, I guess what I'm looking for is something with pretty good value that will do the job well.


Not necessarily aiming for the Cadillac, but a decent quality euipment does cost a little more but will pay for itself in the long run. I've been trying to keep the cost down anywhere I can on my setup, and it has been a big challenge. One obvious way to achieve this is through purchase of good quality second hand stuff.



> Stands:
> I was looking at the stands at various places and anything decent looking for a sump seems to be around $800+ so I'm thinking of making my own. I've looked at a few designs, and am pretty confident that I'll be able to make
> something sturdy and decent looking for considerably less. Any suggestions on plans/designs without a center brace at the midpoint on the front edge?


I think you can look at tank journals in various places to get a good idea. The center beam will get in the way, but won't be so bad. so I'd say it's safer to put a center beam for reinforcement on 4ft long tank. Also, make sure you add the styrofoam between tank base and the stand.



> Lighting
> I've been thinking of going for T5s because of the lower temperature, and less expensive maintenance. I actually like the AquaLife lights that I have been shown, and I know I can get them much cheaper in the US, i.e. the 6 bulb
> that is 800 here is less than $500US. For a 90gallon tank how many bulbs would you recommend? Anyone have alternative suggestions for lighting?


I use retro, which costs less than most fixtures and more suitable when you have a canopy on top. I'm sure some LFS you can negotiate price down to close to US price. Just don't expect much from places like Big Als. Also, don't look at knock offs offered by some stores. Go with reputable brands on lighting.

For 90G not sure if the 8bulb fixture will fit comfortably. My retro setup only allows up to 6 bulbs as the reflectors take up a lot of space. I'm sure a good 6bulb fixture will be fine for 90G (I have 75G).



> Aquariums
> A lot of the aquariums I've seen seem to only have a single drain/return. I heard from an expert, and have read, that its better to have two. Is there a brand or a kit that comes equipped this way?
> I've read a lot about Miracles aquariums, and see that they will custom drill the tank, but have had trouble finding dealers. Perhaps I should just call them directly.


I think single drain/return on 90G should be sufficient, unless you have a huge skimmer, or using the return as source of flow.



> Sumps:
> I've read http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html and some other information, and it looks as if I'll likely be better off making my own sump out of acrylic, or an existing tank.


I met people successfully built the sump themselves. Just go slow and be extra careful. Also, if you're building your own stand, plan ahead and allow enough openings (on the side) such that you can slide out your sump tank, should thing don't work the way you expected.



> Protien Skimmers
> From the product recommends sticky it looks as if the Vertex is recommended, I see that the Vertex IN-180 looks reasonably priced, and that people have had success with it. Any others I should be investigating?


Always difficult to make a good choice here. High end brands seem to cost a little too much, but cheap ones don't perform well. Choose one that will cover the target bio load and more.

Anyway, I suggest making stocking plans based on your original plan (39G), and slowly add things. Don't add too much rock right from the beginning, and allow enough space for coral growth and fishes.


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I just got through reading all 22 pages of Conix's 75G Reef. Amazing setup and definantely something to aspire to!

Sounds like a 6 bulb light is in my future, still need to do some more skimmer and sump research and see what will be able to fit under a standard 90.


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

we always find something we would like to change after its all set up. If you are going to set up a deep sand bed in your sump make it removable so you can change the sump and just put it back in.


----------



## agcoady (Feb 21, 2010)

I ordered a 90gallon pre-drilled miracles tank yesterday. 

I did some more homework and found a stand design that will suit my needs quite well, I just need to source unfinished doors, and a better wood supplier that hd/rona/lowes 

My stand opening will be ~36" wide ~30" tall (assuming i can get doors to fit that) and about 18" deep. I'm debating what size of tank to fit in there for a sump. Part of me says put the biggest tank that fits in, and part of me says leave some room in case you need it later.

I've been looking for lights, and protein skimmers. For Lights I've been looking at these:
6 x54W T5 - 48" sunlight supply tek 
6 x54W T5 - 48" current usa nova extreme pro
6 x54W T5 - 48" aquatic life

If it was your tank which one would you pick? Is there something better in that price range?

For protein skimmers I've been looking at these, really liking the Reef Dynamics:

Reef Dynamics INS135
Vertex IN180
Reef Octopus Extreme 160


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Have a look at the IceCap units as well. Very nice


----------

